
SendHub (YC W12) Launches Inbox – Gmail for Texting - ashrust
http://blog.sendhub.com/post/121202638947/introducing-the-sendhub-messaging-inbox-with-all
======
tjbiddle
Very interesting; however personally - I would have an issue with the mental
perception of it. Texting is for my friends and family, I don't want to think
of it as 'work' when I'm sitting there organizing my social life.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I work for a lawyer, recently we added a text-only phone number on our
website. Potential customers have been using it.

~~~
ashrust
We see this use case a lot, inbound lead gen via text is very effective.

We also offer voice on SendHub, so you can get calls on the number too. I
believe we're unique in offering both those services on toll free numbers too.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I keep dreaming of the day I can order my Starbucks by text before I go pick
it up. Same for everything I order. I would text any business before I pick up
the phone and call them or launch Gmail.

------
cloudgeek
Congratulations to a great team on an exciting launch.

